# 66 panther bendix coaster brake



## Kenny Middendorf (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey everyone , I am rebuilding my first rear hub . So once i pulled it apart one of the bearing cages had disintegrated and needs to be replaced . My question is are all Bendix coaster brake bearing sets  the same or do i need to find part #'s. its off my 66 panther .  thanks Kenny


----------

